

Ask HN: Which product would you like to see open sourced? - bluerail


======
mtmail
Geographic data, especially postal codes. In a lot (most?) countries the
postal office is sponsored using tax payer money, but acts like a corporation,
sells the data and adds various restrictions to the data. Newest example is
Ireland where postcodes are about to get introduced: you can't get a full list
of postcodes without paying.

------
AznHisoka
Google Translate.

------
LarryMade2
Facebook - that would be interesting...

~~~
AznHisoka
That's just diaspora, or any of those open source apps that let you post/view
feeds. Nothing interesting. Open source the graph search algorithm and
perhaps..

------
Quequau
All of IBM's Watson.

